# Question about ADR ( haz mat )



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Ive heard that having an adr in england is 1 of the only things that is recognised by canada, where u havnt got to re-test for it. Can anyone confirm that please. And if so, is there more demand for it and is it better payed? 
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant r said:


> Ive heard that having an adr in england is 1 of the only things that is recognised by canada, where u havnt got to re-test for it. Can anyone confirm that please. And if so, is there more demand for it and is it better payed?
> Thanks.


Sorry, but what is an adr?


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Sorry, but what is an adr?


Hazadous goods, petrol, gas cylinders, amonia powder. Things like that


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry i should of said in my reply. adr is a training course that once passed allows you to transport hazadous goods.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

grant r said:


> Sorry i should of said in my reply. adr is a training course that once passed allows you to transport hazadous goods.


Transportation of hazardous materials in Canada apparently is under the bailiwick of the Ministry of Transportation. I suggest you search its site:-
Search - Transport Canada


----------



## grant r (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok thanks, will do.


----------

